# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Solidoodle Forum >  Solidoodle 4 Father's Day Sale $899

## Brian_Krassenstein

Solidoodle is having a sale for Father's Day.  $100 off their Solidoodle 4th generation 3D printer.  Instead of $999, the printer will be sold for just $899 until June 13th.  So, if you have a father that likes technology, and may be interested in a pretty decent 3D printer for under $900, this may be your opportunity. If you want to buy it for yourself, that's ok as well. The sale can be taken advantage of at the Solidoodle web storefront here: https://store.solidoodle.com/

----------

